# InHouse Schulungen zum Thema Netzwerktechnik in der Automatisierung



## grafsen2488 (19 Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Kolleg*Innen,

Kennt ihr einen guten Anbieter, der InHouse-Schulungen zum Thema Netzwerktechnik (Themen NAT/PAT, IGMP, QoS etc. in der Tiefe auf Protokollebene erklären) durchführt?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------

